# TO: Mont



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks Mont for a get close to you nature fix..
I'm not saying anything about Jack Brook Park, but I will be throwing some target points this year. thanks from the archers...


----------



## blackmax2 (Aug 3, 2007)

Same here, and Chazz1007 hope to see you out at Saltgrass.


----------

